# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Searching...

## Quiet Whisper

[highlight=black:168c7a14db]*[fade:168c7a14db]Searching...

I write
I cry..
I hold on
To memories of time..

Want to move
Want to fly..
Holding me baq
Are some silent cries..

Where they come from
Where they go..
An unknown source..
An unkown destiny..

Destiny's untold
Images restored..
Refreshed..
I reminisce..

Walking along
A barren wasteland..
Broken hearts..
And Broken dreams..

A faded hope
Glowing far away..
Seems beyond
This distrustful pathway..

Still hoping..
Searching for a soul..
To share this care..
In this wasteland we call home...

Quiet Whisper
Dated: Thursday, 10th November, 2005[/fade:168c7a14db]*[/highlight:168c7a14db]

----------


## Fairy

Nice  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnku for liking it fairy aapi :givefl;

----------


## Fairy

Most welcome bro  :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

good one  :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

good one  :Smile:

----------


## unnikannan

hmm....good poem

----------


## unnikannan

hmm....good poem

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thanks aleena
thanks unnikannan

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thanks aleena
thanks unnikannan

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Very nice  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Very nice  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnku ms meethi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnku ms meethi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz u welcome :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz u welcome :blush:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

:Smile:  pakka? buhut tang karta hoon main aise  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

:Smile:  pakka? buhut tang karta hoon main aise  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan pakka  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan pakka  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

coooooooooool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

coooooooooool  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Too touchy.....just awesome

----------


## NInA

Too touchy.....just awesome

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnku  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnku  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

belcome  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

belcome  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

:Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

:Smile:

----------

